# Brown



## Elmer (Nov 11, 2016)

MASH INGREDIENTS
-- 9 # 2-row pale
--3/4 # Caramel 60L
--1/2 # Caramel 80L
--4 oz Pale Chocolate
-- 2 oz Black patent

MASH SCHEDULE: BIAB
153° F for 90 minutes (had trouble keeping 153, kept dropping to 148)
Rinse 170 F

BOIL 60 min
1 oz. UK Golding (60 min)
1 oz. Liberty (30 min)
.5 oz. Willamette (15 min)
.5 oz Williamette (5min)

YEAST

DRY YEAST Danstar Windsor Ale. Made 1/2 gallon starter 24 hours before pitching
SG 1.060
FG 1.016
Abv 5.7%
2 weeks primary
4 days cold crash



Taste of unbottled, non-carbonated beer had lots of chocolate flavor!!!


----------



## Mismost (Nov 11, 2016)

yes....it is kinda od amazing how much flavor is a few ozs of malt!


----------



## Elmer (Nov 26, 2016)

2 weeks in bottle, 
Nice hints of chocolate


----------



## AkTom (Nov 26, 2016)

Very nice. I'd drink it.


----------



## Mismost (Nov 26, 2016)

And it'll get better by Christmas too!


----------

